# Arabic Script Numerals



## niley (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi. I am hoping that someone can point me in the right direction of where i can get a watch with hindi/arabic script numerals on the face? I am not seeking an expensive brand - just a watch that can be worn every day. Mens/ladies. New/used. It doesnt matter just so long as it works.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Try searching ebay with that very same query. There was one with Arabic all over it on there not long ago... was discussed here because it had a compass on the middle.


----------



## niley (Jul 16, 2012)

Checking ebay every day over the past week but nothing yet. Guess I have to wait for the right time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

Are you talking about Arabic numerals currently used in the Middle East? If so there is a Casio that has Arabic numbers on the dial. Vostok also do a "Mosque" Watch that has some Arabic on it.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Try "Islamic watch". You'll see the one with the compass in the middle I was talking about (it's on Thailand). You'll probably manage to get into NSA watch-list just like I did while looking for it  :lol: :lol:


----------



## niley (Jul 16, 2012)

This is the kind of thing I was looking for - where the numbers are actually written in arabic/hindi script.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

niley said:


> This is the kind of thing I was looking for - where the numbers are actually written in arabic/hindi script.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


The Casio one I pointed out has those numbers and not expensive


----------



## niley (Jul 16, 2012)

Would just like to thank everyone for their help. have just got a Seiko watch with arabic script numerals. Soo excited. Thanks again.


----------



## niley (Jul 16, 2012)

Tried to upload a photo but technology isnt my strong point :wallbash:


----------

